# Enterprise solutions



## nitesh (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi tech users!

I am working in a private company which has 32 computers connected in internal LAN and 3 computers separately connected with Internet connection. 4/5 computers running in Win98 and rest are WindowsXp Professional.

My task is to manage all the computers for virus protection, improve performance etc.

•	For antivirus, I have successfully installed “Avast Distributed Network Manager” and then remotely installed antivirus in all computers and able to schedule a scan remotely as and when required.
•	For Remote Desktop I am using “Real VNC”
•	For Internal Chat I am using “RealPopup”
•	For Internal E-mail I am using “Burrotech Office Mail”
•	For other following task I want solutions. I want install and manage software remotely.
o	Disk cleanup, Disk Defrag
o	Registry cleaning
o	Backup of My documents and Desktop items for all users
o	Controlling Startup items
o	Enable / disable WindowsXp service
o	Setting options for AutoUpdate and Firewall
o	Setting desktop wallpaper and screen saver same for all the computers for similarity
o	And this kind of other tasks…..

Can you please suggest me how to do above task….???

Thanking you.


----------



## sudheer17682 (Nov 2, 2007)

any one reply plzzz.......

me too waiting for solutions


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 2, 2007)

Rather than using single apps for each solutions, think of a complete network manager.

like, SCE 2007,

U need to have a server which is running Windows Server 2003 or above, now consider deploying *System Center Essentials 2007* its available for free trial... give it a shot if you need... !!


----------

